# Are new Kindles coming out with BIG screens?



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

I can't find anything about the new 9-10" Fires.
Just that two new 7 inchers are expected.

Any info?

Thanks

George


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's because nothing has been announced yet. There's no information on ANY new products or services -- just tons of speculation and rumor. 

There's a press conference scheduled tomorrow at 10:30 in California; that's 1:30 EDT. . . . . we'll be following it here in this thread (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124287.0.html) and in the chat room, as well as on the blog and FB.


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Ann


----------



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

A while back, I read about a Kindle called Hollywood, that was 10." I would love that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Update:

Two Kindles with 8.9" screens were announced yesterday:

the 8.9" Fire HD

and one with a limited 4G plan:
Fire 4G LTE

Betsy


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

THanks

Saw them on the page Ann sent me to but still trying to find out some specifics about them including what ports they have and so on.

They look nice

George


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The specs are on the product pages at Amazon.  There's also a comparison chart.  As to ports. . . .the HD ones have an HDMI out and probably a port for earphones.  Beyond that I'd only expect the micro USB port that's used for the charging cord or for connecting it as a drive to another computer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They definitely also have a headphone jack, it's in the quickstart guide.

Betsy


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

The USB can be used for an external keyboard to, yes?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

guiri said:


> The USB can be used for an external keyboard to, yes?


Probably not. No alternate keyboards, either software or hardware, were available for the original Fire. The new HD Fire has software for a bluetooth keyboard but probably NOT a hardware USB keyboard.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Specs say it's a 2.0 USB not a micro USB.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

REgular USB would be even better and if it's bluetooth, it would work as I have one of those  

Thank guys


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Nah, I see it now. Micro USB and finally found it on the pic. Damn hard to see with bad eyes and no option to make the pics bigger. Saw it on the pic at the bottom which was a little bigger.

"USB 2.0 (micro-B connector) port for connection to a PC or Macintosh computer or to connect to the Kindle PowerFast charging accessory. Micro-HDMI (micro-D connector) port for high definition video output to televisions or A/V receivers"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> Specs say it's a 2.0 USB not a micro USB.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yes. USB 2.0 for connection to the computer but the plug into the Fire is micro-USB. The HDMI output is new. . . I can see us using that to stream tv episodes we miss. . . . . the hubs wouldn't want to sit and look at the fire but if we could send it through the big screen he'd be happy to watch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My hubby too.  This will be especially great if we can send HBO2GO to the big screen while we're out in San Diego....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My hubby too. This will be especially great if we can send HBO2GO to the big screen while we're out in San Diego....
> 
> Betsy


Maybe then he'll learn that it's a KINDLE not a NOOK.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe then he'll learn that it's a KINDLE not a NOOK.


He's never going to live that down.  I've decided to chalk it up to his being really, really old. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ed was looking at his email last night and saw an Amazon email announcing the new stuff. He said "Oh, now there's HD Kindles." I said, "yeah, I bought one." He just rolled his eyes. I did point out that Nick had already asked for the other one.

But, to get back on topic . . . .with HDMI out, YES. . .new Kindles _can_ have REALLY BIG screens!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. USB 2.0 for connection to the computer but the plug into the Fire is micro-USB. The HDMI output is new. . . I can see us using that to stream tv episodes we miss. . . . . the hubs wouldn't want to sit and look at the fire but if we could send it through the big screen he'd be happy to watch.


 Of course it is.  Sorry, Ann, I shouldn't attempt to post after the brain shuts down for the night.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ed was looking at his email last night and saw an Amazon email announcing the new stuff. He said "Oh, now there's HD Kindles." I said, "yeah, I bought one." He just rolled his eyes. I did point out that Nick had already asked for the other one.


Thanks for the laugh this afternoon Ann!! 



> But, to get back on topic . . . .with HDMI out, YES. . .new Kindles _can_ have REALLY BIG screens!


I know this makes a lot of people happy here!! (Me? i'd have to buy a TV with HDMI input first....)


----------

